
How to Create Your Own Customized Ubuntu Live CD - samratjp
http://lifehacker.com/5588211/how-to-create-your-own-customized-ubuntu-live-cd
======
kaens
I had started tackling something like this for Ubuntu ISOs a while ago, I had
major problems keeping livecd isos < 700mb when adding anything. DVDs, fine,
but there wasn't much room on the cd image to play with, unless you removed a
bunch of stuff.

I haven't really looked at how Reconstructor is doing things, but from what I
can tell, they're not really making sure that the iso is burnable. I can't say
I blame them :)

I'm still thinking of creating a "roll your own linux distro" web service, but
nowadays I'm thinking of basing it off of Arch, and providing some sane
defaults. Basing off of a more minimal distro allows for more customization,
and to be frank I feel that Ubuntu is a bit bloated these days anyhow.

I have a proof-of-concept ubuntu iso generator that takes a list of packages
to add/remove and makes a bootable live/install cd out of them somewhere...
Hmm, I may just make this my "official" weekends project for now.

